# driving licence in usa...



## robert78 (Jan 2, 2010)

hi
i try to find info on forum but every case is slightly different...

i live in uk and i have uk/ european union driving license i prepare myself to move to usa on e2 visa 

i read on forum that i have to change / pass test again after some period of time 

but question is:
if i have my license in uk for 15y no claims on insurance for over 10 can i use it for insurance discount propose in usa on my new usa license? or what is the best way to sort it out 

i hope someone can help me coz i want to be well prepared thanks in advance


----------



## robert78 (Jan 2, 2010)

also if you can give example price of car, van and motorbike insurance cost
is engine size relevant or value or any other circumstances?
thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Driving licenses in the US are administered by the states, so there are at least 50 different sets of rules. Most states require you to get a local license within the first 10 to 30 days you are resident there, which usually means you at least have to take the written test (multiple choice - usually very easy as long as you make a good faith effort to read through the booklet they provide on state driving rules).

Bring some sort of statement from your UK insurer regarding your claim-free period. You'll have to negotiate on an individual basis with your US insurer as to what, if any, break they will be able to give you. But it never hurts to ask.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

As far as most US insurers are concerned you are a new driver ...
and the cost will reflect that ....


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google "DMV" Department of Motorvehicle and the respective state for detailed information as drivers licensing and motor vehicle registration is being handled on state level. some states give 30 days grace others 90 days, some states will pull your UK license and you will not have to go through testing.

Insurance is generally based on two components - vehicle and driver. Age, make, model, history, location ... factors into the vehicle component. Age, insurance/accident history, overall relationship (home/auto/life ...) factor into the driver component. Get a written statement from your UK insurer stating your driving and insurance history. Some US insurances work it in to a point. Do not hope to get a bargain!

Would you mind to write in sentences instead of text? Thank you.


----------



## robert78 (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks to all of you for reply

i start research on local pages to check local (state) condition


----------



## bluejack44 (Apr 14, 2011)

being from the U.K., you will probably need to sit a practical driving test as well as the theory test (left hand to right hand side)


----------



## hhuberla (Oct 7, 2009)

*Driver's License requirements by state*

I compiled a list a while ago from the various DMV sites. It may not be totally accurate but it's probably a good place to start for most people. Feel free to link/copy/steal. I don't care 

http://www.7ball.net/US-state-licenses.htm

If there are errors I'd be happy to update if you send me a message.


----------

